# Shipping a car to Italy?



## gianni50 (May 27, 2013)

Probably not a good idea...and I'm not sure if I'm going to do it....but does anyone know of a reputable car shipping company that will ship a car from the Boston area to Sicily....It's a 2009 Acura TL purchased new and well kept with low miles. Really like the car.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

The US government mileage site claims something like 20 mpg combined.

Diesel yesterday was €1.34 self serve per litre. Gasoline likely closer to €1.5

That means

1.5x3.79x1.06= $6 US a gallon

Do you like it that much?

Think about what you can get to sell it. Add shipping costs. Running costs. It won't make sense


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Definitely not a good idea. Have you looked into the registration requirements for an imported car yet?

Generally speaking, you'll have to bring the car up to European norms, which means replacing any parts not certified in conformance - this generally means seat belts, possibly windshield, and other "safety" equipment. There is also the matter of replacement parts and their availability. Even if the same model is/was available in Europe, it's likely that the parts for a car to be sold in the US are very different from those used in a car destined for sale in Europe.

Although a shipper will quote you a very reasonable price for the actual shipment of the car, you need to consider the up front cost to make the car roadworthy and then the running costs as NickZ has said.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

It would be interesting to see anyone here telling you it's a good idea! Someone recently posted (here or elsewhere) about shipping a car here, but it turned out to be a vintage car to be stored, even then they were told it was really not a good idea


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I'd consider an older SUV. 

IF it was intended to be driven rarely. The cost of 4x4s even older ones is fairly high. 

For winter only use in the snow the fuel efficiency won't be a huge factor. Being older I think it would be exempt from certain items. 

But something newish to be driven daily? Nah.


----------

